# Target Locked



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Target locked and bomb loaded. Launched at 1300 hrs EST.

Heads Up!!!


9405 5*36 *930 02*0 *582 *8


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mike - Is this a solo attack or a coordinated squid bombing???


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Mike - Is this a solo attack or a coordinated squid bombing???


flashbacks already?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If it was co-ordinated there would already be 10+ DC numbers in here :wink:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Mike - Is this a solo attack or a coordinated squid bombing???


I forgot Shawn........:noidea:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Mike - Is this a solo attack or a coordinated squid bombing???


is there a difference?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> is there a difference?


 :drum:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> is there a difference?


Well, if he sends 150 sticks in a cooler, then nope! :target:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice! I wonder if its going to who I think its going to....


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, if he sends 150 sticks in a cooler, then nope! :target:


Game...
Set...
Match


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, if he sends 150 sticks in a cooler, then nope! :target:


Right on squid buddy!

P.s. Like the new avatar? :biggrin:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh geez. Here they go again. "Look at me wearing my big boy pants, I got my big boy pants on." 

BTW Mike where do I go for cigars. There is not shit around here. I haven't been to A2 yet, but all the ones around Brighton / Howell suck. I walked into one and their humidor was made out of pine. I cried inside.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> If it was co-ordinated there would already be 10+ DC numbers in here :wink:


Ha! We knew that big attack was just a flash in the pan. 30ish to 10+ now... In just a week...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Ha! We knew that big attack was just a flash in the pan. 30ish to 10+ now... In just a week...


I know you are just a mouse/llama thingy, so maybe you just missed it, but if you look back you will find the "there would already" in that sentence which means there would have been 10 DC numbers BEFORE my post. That holds nothing accountable for the pile of DC numbers that would arrive after the threads first 20 minutes...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> Ha! We knew that big attack was just a flash in the pan. 30ish to 10+ now... In just a week...


"In just a week" since our barrage on Shawn, we've seen a _lot _of talk from the ZKs, and four bombs...

...from Andy, the llama mascot.

But it's cool tho! Keep :blah:-ing, llamas! Keep :blah:-ing!

We'll just be over here in our deap-sea bunker, plotting our next assault.

:smoke:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> "In just a week" since our barrage on Shawn, we've seen a _lot _of talk from the ZKs, and four bombs...
> 
> ...from Andy, the llama mascot.
> 
> ...


Llama mascot my ass. I am building up a new arsenal in my home just to send out more bombs. Tread lightly


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Your new avatar is of great improvement...

"And so, may Evil beware and may Good dress warmly and eat plenty of fresh vegetables."


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

zenom said:


> Llama mascot my ass. I am building up a new arsenal in my home just to send out more bombs. Tread lightly


Whatever, I already got hit with a "Tick" bomb, I'm safe for now, I'll tread however I wanna tread!

:smoke:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Your new avatar is of great improvement...
> 
> "And so, may Evil beware and may Good dress warmly and eat plenty of fresh vegetables."


*Gov Agent:* "Can you destroy the world?"

*The Tick:* "Dear god, I hope not. Where would I keep all of my stuff?!?"


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I was thinking about having the mods change my name to "The Tick" I loved that friggin dude. I still have a "Tick" action figure sitting on my computer.

I would hate to confuse all of you Squids though by changing my name.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> I was thinking about having the mods change my name to "The Tick" I loved that friggin dude. I still have a "Tick" action figure sitting on my computer.
> 
> I would hate to confuse all of you Squids though by changing my name.


Change it if they let you...

FYI, that was my second choice for a name...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ian and Andy thinkin' alike. 



Why does that not surprise me.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Nice! I wonder if its going to who I think its going to....


Yes it is...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Ian and Andy thinkin' alike.
> 
> Why does that not surprise me.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

max gas said:


> Yes it is...


Very nice


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> I haven't been to A2 yet, but all the ones around Brighton / Howell suck. I walked into one and their humidor was made out of pine. I cried inside.


A little part of be died inside when I read that...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

the_brain said:


> A little part of be died inside when I read that...


Yeah worst part is they had mold there too, no fans etc. Huge humidor. The girl was like "Do you know how expensive spanish cedar is?", "The guy who put it in said it would work the same." it was literally plywood and pine shelves. No circulation, nothing. It's too bad it's a huge ass humidor.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> Yeah worst part is they had mold there too, no fans etc. Huge humidor. The girl was like "Do you know how expensive spanish cedar is?", "The guy who put it in said it would work the same." it was literally plywood and pine shelves. No circulation, nothing. It's too bad it's a huge ass humidor.


That sucks, why do it if you're not gonna do it right?

What place was it Andy?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

I must say, knowing the coordinates of this attack makes it a much more entertaining experience 

Brings an entirely new element to warfare.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

max gas said:


> That sucks, why do it if you're not gonna do it right?
> 
> What place was it Andy?


Just one of the little smoke shops here on Grand River. Definitely not a place I would refer anyone or buy anything.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Well, if he sends 150 sticks in a cooler, then nope! :target:


you make that sound like it couldn't be done by a single bomber....

silly ninja squid


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Game...
> Set...
> Match


oh...

puh...

leez...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Staxed said:


> I must say, knowing the coordinates of this attack makes it a much more entertaining experience
> 
> Brings an entirely new element to warfare.


I must be Old School,then....it's much more fun for me to just state your intentions and let them wonder if it's them or not.

tracking takes the fun out of the surprise...you don't see Santa Clause posting DC#'s on his website on Christmas Eve,do ya?


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey Andy,


SPOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I must be Old School,then....it's much more fun for me to just state your intentions and let them wonder if it's them or not.
> 
> tracking takes the fun out of the surprise...you don't see Santa Clause posting DC#'s on his website on Christmas Eve,do ya?


Didn't involve a tracking number, I was spying (in a VERY loose sense of the word...lol) on a conversation to learn the coordinates, and I'm not involved on either end of the battle...which is what makes it fun.

Though, if it wasn't in the circumstance, yeah, I'd prefer the suspense


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you make that sound like it couldn't be done by a single bomber....
> 
> silly ninja squid


_Could_ it be done? Oh sure. But I'm calling your bluff. I have no doubt the Herf-a-Bomber _could_ bomb 150 sticks. (For that matter, anyone with 150 sticks _could_ bomb 150 sticks. I could pull that off, and I'm a small-timer.) I just don't think he's likely to. He's just one man, and he needs to spread his destruction out among the masses appropriately.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I must be Old School,then....it's much more fun for me to just state your intentions and let them wonder if it's them or not.
> 
> *tracking takes the fun out of the surprise...you don't see Santa Clause posting DC#'s on his website on Christmas Eve,do ya?*


I don't have anything to add to this but I ran out of RG and I laughed so hard at this I had to say thank you.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

:nono: Everybody is bombing nowadays! I can't wait to see the destruction!


----------

